# Seminars For Marppio



## DPRESAS (Nov 27, 2001)

SEMINARS FOR MARPPIO IS POSTED ON WWW.MODERNARNIS.COM


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2002)

The 2003 schedule is filling up:
http://www.modernarnis.com/Seminar_schedule.htm


----------



## DPRESAS (Dec 18, 2002)

can i get you tel via e-mail us we can talk more on whats going for july .


demetriopresas@hotmail.com
thanks


----------



## Dan Anderson (Dec 20, 2002)

Hey Demetrio,
Are you going to be at the Symposium and how is the book coming along?

Yours,
Dan


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DPRESAS _
> *can i get you tel via e-mail us we can talk more on whats going for july .*



Do you mean me? I'm not associated with Dr. Barber's July event, but please feel free to e-mail me (arnisador at this domain, martialtalk.com) if you'd like to discuss something with me.


----------

